# Travel photography: Scotland - Part 1



## cervantes (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi fellow Canon enthusiasts!

I traveled through Scotland recently and took a ton of pictures. On my website I am currently describing my experiences and publishing my best shots. The first of four parts of my article series is now online, and I would be honoured if you'd take a look.

http://www.focrates.com/articles/scotland_2015/scotland_2015_part1.html

Thanks and Best wishes!
Ben


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Jun 15, 2015)

Very nice set Cervantes! Bring'em on (sets 2-4),-especially more wildlife images as you capture very nice moments.

Best wishes and happy travels


----------



## cervantes (Jun 15, 2015)

AE-1Burnham said:


> Very nice set Cervantes! Bring'em on (sets 2-4),-especially more wildlife images as you capture very nice moments.
> 
> Best wishes and happy travels



Thank you!

The following articles will be published in the next few weeks. It's quite a lot of work to create them. This was a landscape oriented trip but there will definitely also be some more wildlife images!


----------



## meywd (Jun 15, 2015)

I only got the chance to check the images quickly, so will be back to read it all, but there is some wonderful photos, I liked the animal shots, the city at night, and the amazing double rainbow, so great work and keep it coming


----------



## cervantes (Jun 15, 2015)

meywd said:


> I only got the chance to check the images quickly, so will be back to read it all, but there is some wonderful photos, I liked the animal shots, the city at night, and the amazing double rainbow, so great work and keep it coming



Thank you!!


----------



## lion rock (Jun 15, 2015)

Great photos! Like very much.
Look forward to next sets.
-r


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2015)

Very nice pictures on your website.

I'm looking forward to seeing your next set.


----------



## cervantes (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone!
I'll post an update here as soon as the next article appears on my site. That should be in about two weeks.

Greetings!


----------

